# Substrate - Salmon Pink Bird Eater



## johnny_jb (Jun 15, 2006)

hey,

I've got a female sub-adult today. And now I've got some confusion over the substrate. At the moment I've got it on this stuff from a block, here's a link:

Livefood UK Ltd.

Anyways, what substrate would you guys recommend?

thanks 
-John-


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

that stuffs pretty commonly used, its supposed to be good

I use potting compost that has no chemicals and insecticides in it, and I microwave it for 10-15 minutes first to kill any bugs that might be in it.

Works for me.


----------



## jimmypesda (Sep 19, 2007)

i use that for my salmon pinks. dries up a bit quick. but otherwise its great.


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

thats perfect for her and as shes salmon pink you want it to be dryer anyway, when you first make up it may be to wet and you may notice her up on sides or on bark etc rather then substrate as they dont like wet as said...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

My Lasiodora Klugi has a mixed substrate of coco fibre/vermiculite/peat moss. Like the above I mircowaved my peat moss for 10 mins. You'll probably find your T will not use a burrow much, will not mind being seen or try to hide so it makes a good display T. Therefore the substrate doesn't need to be too deep. However if the temperature rises it will need a retreat and that's when the burrow usually gets used. My terrarium uses 8" of substrate at the back sloping to an inch at the front with a heatpad attached to the back of the glass enclosure. Get yourself a thermometer and a hydrometer and try to maintain an 80/80 reading. Place your meters at different parts of the enclosure to get readings and try to avoid anywhere going much below 70. Provide a water bowl and you shouldn't need to mist the enclosure.
I added a number of furnishings to my tank, she's trampled, uprooted and thrown most of them away from her, including the thermometer!


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

1/3 vermuculite - 1/3 peat spider mix, good stuff: victory:: victory:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

serpentkid100 said:


> 1/3 vermuculite - 1/3 peat spider mix, good stuff: victory:: victory:


whats the last 3rd?:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi, if you buy that stuff from the spidershop you will get it for half the price mate. Its called something else but it is the same stuff. Hope that helps


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

My adult SP does fantastically well on the coir blocks. Nice and dry, she goes 'webtastically' mental.

A waterbowl to boot of course.

If you want to see her, here she is..........

YouTube - Salmon Pink Bird Eater Tarantula ... again

Izan


----------



## johnny_jb (Jun 15, 2006)

ooh I've seen that video loads! It's like a really kinda famous video to me lol. HUGE ain't she!


----------



## izan (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Johnny :2thumb: she is a top spid.


----------

